# The Fly Fisherman in Orlando



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

On my way back to campus I wandered into The Fly Fisherman. I've gotta say this is a great store. Their inventory was extensive, especially for tying materials. They had such a large selection. I wasn't in the market for anything but it was still a great experience. They guy behind the counter was really helpful and knowledgeable. I enjoyed hanging out in this shop and shootin the breeze. I would highly recommend this shop to anyone in the central FL area [smiley=headbang.gif]


----------



## tom_in_orl (Dec 9, 2006)

Thats Gary Henderson. Good guy. He has taught me a lot about the sport.


----------



## pitpok (Jan 29, 2008)

I have to agree that captain Gary is the man...he LOVES to share his experiences on the water. I love this shop!


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I quit going in there because I was spending all my money! 
I used to frequent the one in Titusville about 7 or 8 years ago. There was a guy named Chris in there, he knew a ton about fly fishing. Pretty much everything I know about fly fishing is credited to him. Everything from casting to setting up a new reel, fly specific knots to many tying tips. He was a cool guy and was willing to share what he knew! If anyone knows that guy tell him I said thanks!
It is a great store, just bring your wallet cuz fly fishing aint cheap


----------



## Yoreese (Oct 15, 2009)

Gary is a good guy and very knowledgeable. My friend David Olson managed the store for years and now runs The Fly Shop of Miami.


----------



## saltflyer (Jul 22, 2008)

Heading to Orlando next week - I'll swing by and check it out!


----------



## bmack (Sep 8, 2009)

Gary is a great guy and willing to share his knowledge. Also the Flyfisher is a great, well stocked store.

I actually caught my first(and so far only) fish on a fly while taking a lesson from Gary.

Just don't trust him with a camera phone ;D.


----------



## pancholo (May 10, 2009)

guys dont forget Orlando Outfitters...that store is fairly close by from the flyfisherman and its also an amazing resource for fly fishing anglers...everything from clothing to the latest patterns and fly tying material.


----------



## oysterbreath (Jan 13, 2009)

> I quit going in there because I was spending all my money!
> I used to frequent the one in Titusville about 7 or 8 years ago. There was a guy named Chris in there, he knew a ton about fly fishing. Pretty much everything I know about fly fishing is credited to him. Everything from casting to setting up a new reel, fly specific knots to many tying tips. He was a cool guy and was willing to share what he knew! If anyone knows that guy tell him I said thanks!
> It is a great store, just bring your wallet cuz fly fishing aint cheap


That Chris Guy is now at Orlando Outfitter...


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

Oyster,
Good to know, I will have to stop in and check that place out as well.


----------



## DSampiero (Oct 18, 2009)

I haven't been there in over a decade... I do have fond memories though, my grandfather bought some fly tying materials for me there. Going to stop by next time I'm in the area.


----------

